# can you backup realtek settings



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

you can change the Realtek HD Audio Manager Equalizer settings and save them as custom presets to re-load whenever you need them but can they be *backed up* so they can be easily* restored *in the event of a system failure etc?


----------



## rickyjohn12 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a Gigabyte EP43-UD3L Mobo and I just spent about an hour configuring and tweaking my audio settings in the Realtek manager! Is there a way to just copy certain files and save my settings I just entered because I may reformat soon and don't want to re-do everything?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Affordable Health Insurance PA | Senior Health Insurance of Pennsylvania


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

nortons ghost program will image the system partition


----------



## drummerguy101 (Aug 13, 2007)

johnebadbak - 
i already use acronis true image for that i'm looking for a way to backup and restore only the realtek settings


----------

